# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Công viên Thủ Lệ - đi chơi ở Hà Nội

## thietht

Công viên cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 5 km về phía Tây, góc đường Kim Mã, Cầu Giấy, đường Bưởi, Đào Tấn và phố Nguyễn Văn Ngọc, giáp với khách sạn Hanoi Daewoo, chính thức được khởi công ngày 19 tháng 5 năm 1975, và hai năm sau mở cửa đón khách. Công viên nằm trên địa phận làng Thủ Lệ, một làng cổ có từ thời nhà Lý (thế kỷ XI), sự tích làng gắn với sự tích thần Linh Lang thờ trong đền Voi Phục.


Công viên được xây dựng trên một địa hình khá đẹp: khoảng 29 ha, hồ nước mênh mông có gờ đất chạy dài bao bọc như bầy rồng, rắn đuổi nhau; núi Bò, đền Voi Phục dưới bóng si rậm rạp.

Trước khi công viên hoàn thành, thú được nuôi tại Vườn bách thảo Hà Nội. Khi thành lập, vườn thú chỉ có 300 cá thể của hơn 30 loài động vật. Đến nay Vườn thú Hà Nội đã có gần 600 cá thể thuộc 95 loài, trong đó có rất nhiều loài quý hiếm như sư tử, hà mã, hổ, voi, cá sấu, ngựa hoang... Tổng diện tích Vườn thú Hà Nội hiện nay là 20 ha, mỗi năm đón 1,5-2 triệu khách thăm.

Công viên Thủ Lệ là vườn thú được chia làm nhiều khu: Khu bò sát nuôi rắn, kỳ đà, cá sấu. Khu này nằm trên dải đất có hồ nước, tạo nên những hang hốc thích hợp với đời sống từng loài. Khu chim chóc có công, trĩ, uyên ương, hạc, cò, sếu, các loài chim hót như họa mi, khướu. Khu này chạy dài trên bên lối vào đền Voi Phục. Khu thú dữ gồm hổ, báo, sư tử, gấu với một hệ thống chuồng giống kiểu hang động, xen vào đó là các chuồng hươu, nai, khỉ, chồn, cầy, vượn và voi.


Thời gian còn quá ngắn chưa thể tạo dáng cho cảnh cổ thụ sum suê bóng mát nhưng Thủ Lệ cũng góp phần thanh lọc bầu không khí ô nhiễm giữa lòng thành phố.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Công viên Thủ Lệ*

Cùng khám phá các địa điểm *đi chơi ở Hà Nội* - *di cho o Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

công viên thủ lệ mình đi từ mấy năm trc...

----------


## thuty

Ngày trước mình vào còn thấy mọi người cho khỉ ăn. Giờ người ta ko cho mọi người cho động vật ăn trong đó rồi thì phải. À có quả ảnh chụp cưỡi voi trong này  :cuoi:

----------

